#ubuntu-irc-helpers 2010-03-09
<kubuntu> can anyone help me for my live cd error
<Flannel> kubuntu: You'll want to ask in #ubuntu (or #kubuntu)
<kubuntu> Flannel: ok, thanks
#ubuntu-irc-helpers 2010-03-10
<ronnie> Can someone help me get sound on my computer????? I am going insane
#ubuntu-irc-helpers 2010-03-11
<DasEi> I got a queston concerning generall habit in compiling, or better compiling advice
<daubers> Hey all, after a few ... disagreements on a few things in the -uk channel, an etherpad doc of some loose guidelines has been cobbled together. I'm in the process of digging around for more input if you're interested. http://pad.ubuntu-uk.org/atS35AtTW5
